
Y Combinator Gave Us $10k for Our Mobile App: “Uber for Photographers” - miraantabrez
https://medium.com/@miraan/y-combinator-gave-us-10k-for-our-mobile-app-b19e4d8bfd36
======
ksaj
It's a niche market, but I could imagine flash event coordinators really using
this. For example, you could get photographers to a secret promotional beach
party quite efficiently without triggering an untimely paparazzi bat signal.

